

Google Talk now archiving all messages - beauzero
http://beauclaar.blogspot.com/2013/05/google-talk-is-now-keeping-message.html
Got an interesting message from Google Talk when I booted up this morning.  I will be uninstalling Google Talk.
======
capo
The feature is no longer available by client, it's available via web:
<https://mail.google.com/mail/#chats>

[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/05/new-interface-
for-g...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/05/new-interface-for-gmail-
chat-history.html)

------
rasterizer
Non-"off the record" chats were always archived, difference is that
controlling the archiving behaviour is no longer done by client rather via a
new web interface at: <https://mail.google.com/mail/#chats>

[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/05/new-interface-
for-g...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/05/new-interface-for-gmail-
chat-history.html)

